# Tracking Solar Panel



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Does anyone have experience of the Alden Sunpower Phenix Tracking Solar Panel, if so any comments, recommendations etc would be much appreciated.
THANKS Paul


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I believe there is a new Tracking type solar panel available from (Oyster?) It also has a satelite dish on it. Solar panel is, I believe 65 watt but as it tracks the sun it is far more efficient than an equivalent 85w.
These are fine if you dont watch TV during the day.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have you read the Motorcaravan Magazine review of the Sunpower ?

Its available to read here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/alden-sunpower-phenix-tracking-solar-panel-p-272.html


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi I fitted one to my van as I wanted a credible charge during the winter in the UK.

It has never missed a beat, always out performs any other panel over a 12 -14 hour period and I am really pleased I fitted it.

I sell them and only fitted it on my own van and needed to demonstrate one, not thinking for one minute that I would get on with it as well as I do!

Any specific questions that you would like to ask feel free. Dont forget if your a member you can buy it through www.outdoorbits.com and get a 5% discount

Eddie


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, Eddie do you think a competent DIYer could fit this, thanks for the note about the 5% discount as a newcomer I didn't realise about the discount.
THANKS Paul


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Eddie
Ive just ordered one from Outdoor bits today, I going to fit it myself on my 2007 Transit based Chausson, do you have any advice on fitting & wiring etc.
THANKS Paul


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

In a different thread I suggested that this is a independent and unbiased forum.

I don't see where like for like comparisons are made, have I missed a point or is this a marketing forum for elements within the aftermarket sector?

I would like to hear from members that have no link/relationship with either a moderator/administrator or "Trader". ie the buying public.

Is this forum impartial and objective? Or have I got a bee in my bonnet?

As can be seen from earlier posts, I can take critisism and defend my actions and opinions without insinuation or insult.

I ask these questions as a motorhomer, not as a trader.

Just wondering!!!

answers on a postcard!!!!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

The prices seem ridiculous to me. Certainly too much to justify a any sort of payback.

I have a 13w suitcase solar panel bought from ebay (£70). I move it about 3 times throughout the day to follow the sun. In summer a can manage indefinitely with this set up provided you get a bit of sun.

Unless you live full time in your van, never move it and have no other power, surely it is a £1700 gimmick?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Bill
The member came on and asked for information on a specific product, I pointed them to a PDF file which is a review of the exact item they asked about, DJP pointed out there was another type of tracking system made by Oyster, eddievanbitz then pointed out that as a MHF Subscriber they would get a discount from the sister shop to MHF.

there is nothing biased there, i nor anyone else posted on this thread that all the others on the market are no good, just answered "specific" questions on a "specific" product.


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Excuse me but what am I missing here, as a I haven't got a clue what is going on.


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

PaulandJackie said:


> Excuse me but what am I missing here, as a I haven't got a clue what is going on.


Your not alone


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> lol Bill
> The member came on and asked for information on a specific product, I pointed them to a PDF file which is a review of the exact item they asked about, DJP pointed out there was another type of tracking system made by Oyster, eddievanbitz then pointed out that as a MHF Subscriber they would get a discount from the sister shop to MHF.
> 
> there is nothing biased there, i nor anyone else posted on this thread that all the others on the market are no good, just answered "specific" questions on a "specific" product.


Nuke,

There was no direct point to any other product brand than to Alden, perhaps through clever software and not through user choice, and as a admin/ moderator, should one not ensure that user members get an informed choice from independents and not those, such as eddievanbitz and other "Traders", who perhaps have a fiscal interest in ensuring that focus is kept on a product that may or not be suitable for purpose or that there may be a suitable alternative.

I don't know, perhaps I have a over zealous sense of impartiality, based on my own belief of fairness

Nuke, you sould also be aware, there is no direct dig at any-one on my part, just a feeling of justifiable defence in an arena that can throw up a lot of mis-interpretation.

I have offered on previous occassion to help people who have difficulty with satellite, brand has never been a issue!

I, like anyone, want a level playing field.

Finally, now I have ranted!! What is peoples felings on Grey Importing:

Good for Customers?

Good for British Business?

Couldn't care less about it?

Reasons???

look forward to hearing users veiws


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Ventra
If you want to run a poll on gray imports, I suggest you do it in a new topic, then when I get email stating that I have new replies to this topic, they are actually about the solar panel & not other crap.
Paul


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bill, you ask about fairness, a guy asks about a specific product. 

I post to say I have one and it is great

I make the point for clarity that I sell them so people can make up there own minds about my advice

I then point the guy to a third party to buy one, advising the guy that he will get a discount! 

I would think that Paul is pleased with his post, he has got the information he wanted, sourced the product and got a discount

Where is your problem?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I have carefully read the MMM pdf and the Alden literature and compared it with what I know about solar.

1 It is an expensive way of getting a 100W panel

2. The comparisons with flat panels have been presented in the best way possible. The ratio of output of tracking panel to flat panel is greater in the winter and early in the morning/late at night. Also when it is sunny rather than no direct sunlight. (light arrives from all directions once clouds are in the way)

3. In the middle of a sunny day both the flatpanel and the tracking panel will receive enough sunlight to max out and so there will be no difference then.

that said if money is no object and 100W is enough then it looks a good product and the further north you live then the better it will out-perform a flat panel. If you were mounting a panel on a fixed structure for all year use then the accepted wisdom is mount it at the latitude angle plus 15 degrees (so say 72 degrees in Inverness) and point it South.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Paul in all that fun I missed the question about installation. Pretty much everything you need comes with the kit, and the instructions are faorly straight forward. It is one of those jobs that is not technically difficult, it just takes time to do it properly.

I have attached some installation notes for you to browse

Cheers

Eddie

Ah Just had a message that the file is too big, so I have sent it to Dave and he will sort it for you 

Eddie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Here it is


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Nuke 

To be fair have you included fitting instructions for "Other products?"


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol sorry yep, anyone else who has fitting instructions for other Tracking solar panel systems please add them !


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for your comments Frank, it sound like you are a minefield of information. I went for the tracking panel as it seems a lot more efficient than a fixed panel, because we hardly ever use hookup & charge a lot of batteries for cameras, electronics, underwater flash guns, dive torches etc & run a laptop.


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Guys,
I have got the instructions, Ive done all the hard fix today & have started the wiring.
Does anyone have any advise on where to find a wire for the ignition live from the control panel (must be able to deliver 2 amp) as id rather not just go in like a bull in a china shop stabbing at wires in the dark, if you get what I mean.
THANKS Paul

I forgot to mention that it is a 2007 Ford Transit


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

PaulandJackie said:


> Thanks for your comments Frank, it sound like you are a minefield of information.


"minefield" .. probably! :lol: :lol:

On the tracking panel, I think "watt for £ " the money would be better spent on a pair of 120 watt panels without tracking, also less likely to get nicked :?


----------



## 106389 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, Jim from Scotland ?
I reckon the price for the tracking panel wasnt much dearer than 2 x 120 Watt flat panels, & hopefully it will still be more efficient than the 240 Watt.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Paul 

Yes, from Scotland, genny land, not a great place to use solar panels, pity they don't make water panels .. :lol: :lol: 

If roof space is at a premium a tracking panel may well be worthwhile.. if not then I would still prefer two flat panels.. horses for courses as they say.. 

Karl, a MHF member has done extensive trials with 2 x 120 watt panels, he may come on and give an objective view.. 

Jim


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

Quick question for *Krull* please - your ebay suitcase thing, how do you connect to your battery?

I don't like the idea of croc clips etc (I'd probably electrocute myself on the passenger seat under which the battery lives)

cheers


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Solar panels*

Hi to all

I looked at the cost of tracking units a few months back, (100 watt panel fitted) as i intend to run the fridge on solar power/battery, but due to the cost decided to fit another 110watt solar panel, this extra panal will be fitted in the next few weeks, this 2nd panel will be tiltable by hand if required,
with a total of 210 watts solar panel and 2 x 85 Ah batteries who needs hookup, ok in the north of Scotland winter I may have to run the fridge on gas once in a while,


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/index.php/cPath/55*



Cowly said:


> i intend to run the fridge on solar power/battery, but due to the cost decided to fit another 110watt solar panel, this extra panal will be fitted in the next few weeks, this 2nd panel will be tiltable by hand if required,
> with a total of 210 watts solar panel and 2 x 85 Ah batteries who needs hookup, ok in the north of Scotland winter I may have to run the fridge on gas once in a while,


Bear in mind that if this is a standard 3 way fridge it won't be very efficient on 12 volt which is only designed for use while traveling. 
I like your idea but it would be better with a compressor fridge..


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jim

You haven't taken into account the fun factor!  

People walking by your van and small children stop and stare in amazement that "That thing on your roof has just moved"

Worth it just for that, and it helps prove my "Green" credentials, especially important when driving a yank 8O


----------

